# City



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Just want to share some pics of my CITY, Swe-mil issued on a canvas.... :tongue2:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I think that looks great. Enjoy it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another fan here, lovely big and easy to read dial.. looks good on the canvas as well :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I like it too


----------

